# original owners bluebird photo



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2012)

i  finally got the original photo of the dude who bought the bluebird (thanks arron) this was the day he finally payed it off.  the color looks dark what do you think?


----------



## spylab (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't really nitpick color vs. brightness on these photos, as the quality was way off. Regardless, this is an AMAZING little piece of history... thank you for sharing!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2012)

yes its tough to tell but a cool pic.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool photo.


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 5, 2012)

nice to have a photo of the owner back in the day looks like one of the dead end kids or a long shore man wouldn't mess with him though nice to see toby.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2012)

tobytyler said:


> nice to have a photo of the owner back in the day looks like one of the dead end kids or a long shore man wouldn't mess with him though nice to see toby.




You'd have to be pretty tough to put as many miles on that thing as he did.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2012)

oops i put it in the wrong section. that dude looks tough.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2012)

Great photo...Looks like he's thinking touch my new bike and I'll kick your arse


----------



## fatbike (Mar 9, 2012)

Neat photo... How many of us collectors some kind of photo with the original owner riding it... Sweet!


----------



## tobytyler (Mar 10, 2012)

i bought this bike off a guy in ny state it was his dad's bike he sent me a picture how cool. toby


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2012)

nice photo. love the bike.


----------

